
The AI Cold War That Threatens Us All - ishikawa
https://www.wired.com/story/ai-cold-war-china-could-doom-us-all/
======
ishikawa
"IMAGINE IT’S 2022: America’s confrontational economic policies have
continued, and China has refused to yield. Huawei and ZTE have been banned
from the networks of the US and key Western allies. Through investment and
theft, Beijing has reduced its reliance on US semiconductors. Rival tech
superpowers have failed to develop common standards. US and Chinese academics
increasingly deposit their cutting-edge AI research in government safes
instead of sharing it at international conferences. Other countries—like
France and Russia—have tried to build homegrown technology industries centered
on AI, but they lag far behind.

The world’s nations can commit to American technology: buying Apple phones,
using Google search, driving Teslas, and managing a fleet of personal robots
made by a startup in Seattle. Or they can commit to China: using the
equivalents built by Alibaba and Tencent, connecting through the 5G network
constructed by Huawei and ZTE, and driving autonomous cars built by Baidu. The
choice is a fraught one. If you are a poor country that lacks the capacity to
build your own data network, you’re going to feel loyalty to whoever helps lay
the pipes at low cost. It will all seem uncomfortably close to the arms and
security pacts that defined the Cold War."

------
ishikawa
This will greatly affect the trend of the world on going open source.

